# Sherwood Drive "Zen Dragon"



## chongmagic (Nov 25, 2019)

My second one of these and they sound awesome, truly a transparent drive.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## phi1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Awesome work. Fyi, looks like you put the abyss gut shot.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 25, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Awesome work. Fyi, looks like you put the abyss gut shot.


Oops fixed now.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 28, 2019)

Looks great, such a killer pedal!


----------



## Gordo (Nov 28, 2019)

You are a building machine!


----------



## Barry (Nov 28, 2019)

Looks great as usual, you must have a lot of spare time to build at this volume!


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 28, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks great as usual, you must have a lot of spare time to build at this volume!



Two words, Sleep Deprivation lol


----------



## Barry (Nov 28, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Two words, Sleep Deprivation lol


I'd be too wonky to trust myself with a soldering iron!


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 28, 2019)

Barry said:


> I'd be too wonky to trust myself with a soldering iron!


After a while you dont notice the pain lol.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 2, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> After a while you dont notice the pain lol.



If it hurts, you're probably holding the wrong end of the iron.


----------

